# Wow just wow



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Keep dreaming


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

when can we get a "i dont thank you" icon to click on?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like something a Hood Rat would wear...:laughing:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Looks like something a Hood Rat would wear...:laughing:


Ordered the wife a hoodie and t-shirt that said,"this girl loves her plumber" she loved it:thumbup:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

??? Fitters do some cool stuff with stainless and a welder. Lots of math. I'd love to be the guy Welding stainless for liquid chocolate. Pipe it right into the truck. Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've always been told a plumber can fit but a fitter can't plumb. So to me plumber > fitter.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fitters use "precision" as an excuse for 4 or them to stand around and wear welding gloves while they talk about what tranny hooker they'll pay for next.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Fitters use "precision" as an excuse for 4 or them to stand around and wear welding gloves while they talk about what tranny hooker they'll pay for next.



Your a sick man, and I love it


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Should say, "Pipefitters were created because everyone can't pass the Journeyman test".


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Its ok, plumbers have the shirt that says "Plumbers lay the best pipe!".


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Pipe fitters are plumbers that have had their brains beat out:yes::yes::laughing::laughing:


----------

